

Firefox 22 proves the Web is the platform for 3D games and video calls - trendspotter
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/22.0/releasenotes/
headline source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;status&#x2F;349544064120655872
======
trendspotter
It runs Epic Citadel :) and BananaBread demo.

